# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Источник авраамических религий

## Светлана )

Слышала, что авраамические религии -  иудаизм, христианство, ислам - имеют общий источник. Расскажите, пожалуйста, откуда и как они произошли!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Слышала, что авраамические религии -  иудаизм, христианство, ислам - имеют общий источник. Расскажите, пожалуйста, откуда и как они произошли!


Если кратко, то из этих религий самая древняя - иудаизм - которая в свою очередь стала формироваться более 3 тыс. лет назад в Палестине. Её основателем считается Авраам, которых за 500-700 лет до этого получил откровение от Бога, заключив с Ним договор - Завет. Сие происходило в районе Междуречья - на Ближнем Востоке. Христианство и ислам берут за основу ряд основных положений иудаизма, но сильно трансформируют их, превращаясь таким образом в самостоятельные религии. Соответственно христианство возникает в первые века нашей эры, ислам - позже - в 7-м веке.

----------


## Светлана )

Лакшмана Прана прабху! Авраам получил откровение от Бога, и Веды тоже от Бога. В предыдущей теме "Яхве́ YHWH - имя Бога?"  Вы писали, что источник у современных религий другой, нежели у Вед. Чтобы не получилась путаница в голове у меня, уточните подробнее этот момент, пожалуйста!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я имел в виду, что авраамические религии не имеют источником Веды, в отличии от религий, имеющих индийское происхождение, таких как индуизм, буддизм, джайнизм, сикхизм и др. С другой стороны, конечно, первопричиной всего, не только религий, является Бог.

----------


## Светлана )

Поняла! Спасибо!

----------

